# Zombie Doll



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Just finished up this zombie doll

Before:









After:


















Tutorial coming soon.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to creep a doll


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

now that is creepy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's an impressive transformation. It has a high "ewwww" factor, too


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that is amazing!!!!! I was going for a zombie doll scene this year myself but that just takes the whole thing a major step up from my efforts. Well done.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So much for sleep this week ...


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome job. I picked up a doll very similar with just a necklace and no hair at the "swap" shop at our town transfer station (the dump). It has a stuffed cotton sheeting body with plastic arms and legs and I really like what you've done with yours- Mind if I follow your lead and make mine as creepy? Have to find a dress for her, or some tattered cloth... really nice job on this!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is one gruesome doll. Nice job on the makeover.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Creepy doll done right! I am not bored with this. Excellent. Gruesome.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad everyone likes her. It only took a couple of days to complete too. I will post a tutorial (I finally took pictures of an actual build!) if there is any interest in seeing a how-to.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

One of my biggest fears are dolls. This one? Lets just say, Im having nightmares tonight!  Nice job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes PLEASE to the tutorial. I still have a few dolls to pick up from Ebay purchases. Would love to make them a little bit more creepy.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I SO dig it and I know my neighbors would hate it, so FANTASTIC job!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG that is wicked. That should send TOT's screaming, Which just means more candy for you and the dolly!


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

She looks wonderful.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Braaaaiiiins!!!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! I'd love to see the how-to! Very creepy and gross. :jol:


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Creepy...


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok guys......heres a quick and dirty how-to for the zombie doll.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

"I had to close the garage door, I didn't want he neighbors seeing this"...lmao...what..you tying up a baby and hanging it from your rafters?!! Great job on the doll, love the textures and colors....nice tutorial also.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! That is creepy. Way way better than the creepy kids at Spirit Halloween store. Great job!


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

Great job on the painting. I have a prop that might benefit from that same treatment


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I just love this ..want to make a whole slew of them!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ewwwww! I want one. Nice job on her!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

This is so good! Adding the great stuff for blisters is a great idea, and the paint and finish is top notch! I would love to see a horde of mini zombie making their way across the lawn.


----------

